# Long narrow feet boot suggestions



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Ayy lads
Currently have size 13 burton rulers.
When i first tried them on, the size 12 was uncomfortably small and my toes were bent and the 13s were snug but not tight..

After about 35 full days on the snow, they are loose at the end of my foot to the point where i can slide my toes around and i really have to crank my speed laces and bindings to feel secure..

I wear a casual size 13 ..
I measure 30.5cm / US 12.5.

Went to my local the other day asking about a stiffer boot as my riding has progressed, park is out n chasing powder or carving groomers is in and i have just started replacing my setup, got me the 2018 flight attendant and genesis x bindings..

Just need some better boots, anyway he suggested sticking with burton because they are on the more narrow side with a smaller profile/footprint for the boot size.
Tried the burton Ion in size 12, didn't mind the length, was tight but i still felt a bit of toe/foot movement at the end.
He also suggested the Nitro Team boots..
However they were sold out so he suggested trying the nitro venture for the boot size..
He had the 12.5 but not the 12.
The 12.5 fit alot tighter and felt 10x better than my old boots n better than the Ions but still comfortable, unfortunately couldn't compare it with the size below..

Unless someone has any other boot suggestions that fits my needs or description..
Will prob look at ordering the nitro team 12.5.
Just hoping that if i do, it doesn't break in as much as my previous boots..

Thanks, sorry for the long post!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Paging @Wiredsport


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

freshy said:


> Paging @Wiredsport


 I am always on call for a footmergency.

Fiddsy,

You mentioned 30.5 cm. Is that your barefoot length for both feet? Please also let us know your barefoot widths.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

narrow foot person here, tried almost every burton boot and none fit without heel lift and pain from doing them up too tight. first pair of boots turned out to be the nitro selects ... they were the perfect fit and lasted for over a season. next pair were nike kaijus, the fit really well but did not last. current pair are 2016 nitro selects, but i will be looking elsewhere as i still hate the nitro speedlacing system ... if only the selects had a trad lace option :/


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> freshy said:
> 
> 
> > Paging @Wiredsport
> ...


Measured in a rush with socks on before work, barefoot actually about 29.8cm and 30.1.. width below toes about 10cm maybe a couple .2/.3 bigger, ankle at base probably 8-8.4cm..


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

I'll try get a profession measurement from a shoe shop today


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Fiddsy said:


> I'll try get a profession measurement from a shoe shop today


You will do better on your own .

For length please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Fiddsy said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try get a profession measurement from a shoe shop today
> ...


Right so its turns out i did a terrible job measuring when rushing to work with socks on.... ???

Here are the closest measurements i could get..

Right foot
29cm Long 9.7cm wide

Left foot 
29.3cm long 10cm wide


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

I got kinda narrow heels as well..


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Fiddsy,

29.0 cm is a Mondo 290 (size 11 in Snowboard boots), 29.3 is a Mid Range Mondo 295 (size 11.5 in Snowboard boots). You are a bit on the narrow side C width on one foot and B width on the other (at size 11.5). I will be happy to confirm your measurements if you want to post up some pics.

The first thing we need to do is to get you out of those size 13's. They are huge for you (two sizes too large on your smaller foot). Just going down to your Mondo size will help a lot with your width issue as all boots get narrower as they go down in size.

While there are no snowboard boots specifically designed for narrow feet the Flow Talon is a great option for narrower feet if (it is a big if) you like a VERY stiff boot and do not cough at the price.

STOKED!


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for your reply,
Unfortunately being in Australia limits my boot selection unless i order online which im not willing to do without atleast trying the boot on..
My 2 best local stores are;

https://www.melbournesnowboard.com.au/collections/boots/mens

http://www.auski.com.au/snowboard/mens/mens-snowboard-boots.html

New season gear should be getting released soon so options will increase but so will prices


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Btw, i am looking for a stiff boot


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Fiddsy,
> 
> 29.0 cm is a Mondo 290 (size 11 in Snowboard boots), 29.3 is a Mid Range Mondo 295 (size 11.5 in Snowboard boots). You are a bit on the narrow side C width on one foot and B width on the other (at size 11.5). I will be happy to confirm your measurements if you want to post up some pics.
> 
> ...


Thanks wiredsport for all your help, i don't suppose you would have any other boot suggestions?
Cant seem to find them anywhere..!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Fiddsy said:


> Thanks wiredsport for all your help, i don't suppose you would have any other boot suggestions?
> Cant seem to find them anywhere..!


Check if you find the Ride Insano instead. It is pretty narrow around the ankle and has very nice heel hold. It's on the stiffer side as well, so may be an option.


----------



## Tif (Aug 31, 2016)

hey fiddsy, i am also a melbourne shopper (though i live rural) and agree that melbourne snowboard central has the best range of products if you are after a one stop shop.

i found the salomon range to run more narrow than any other brands. i ride the salomon ivy and find the str8jacket better than any other solution for heel hold (though still not as perfect for my feet).


----------



## Tif (Aug 31, 2016)

also, you might want to check out wayne ritchies in ringwood. they have a huge range but zero online presence.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Tif said:


> hey fiddsy, i am also a melbourne shopper (though i live rural) and agree that melbourne snowboard central has the best range of products if you are after a one stop shop.
> 
> i found the salomon range to run more narrow than any other brands. i ride the salomon ivy and find the str8jacket better than any other solution for heel hold (though still not as perfect for my feet).


Thanks dude,
Went to twelve board store today, they actually had more boots than i was expecting, i tried on a few but the nitro team tls boot was the winner for me so far, just wasn't sure on the size..
He measured my feet and i was sitting that awkward spot between 11.5 and 12..
He actually suggested the 12 but im still tossing up..


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

it may be better to get the smaller size, if you are ok with a bit more pain and maybe a slightly longer break-in period. could mean a better fit over the lifetime of the boots?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

htfu said:


> it may be better to get the smaller size, if you are ok with a bit more pain and maybe a slightly longer break-in period. could mean a better fit over the lifetime of the boots?


The foot measurements given are 290 (size 11) and 293 (Mid range size 11.5). This is a very easy 11.5 US in snowboard boots. This is especially true with a foot that is quite narrow. 300 Mondo (size 12) would be far too large. 

STOKED!


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> htfu said:
> 
> 
> > it may be better to get the smaller size, if you are ok with a bit more pain and maybe a slightly longer break-in period. could mean a better fit over the lifetime of the boots?
> ...


He measured my mondo at 294 and 296 which im actually more inclined to believe over my measurements but i may take the time to be very careful and measure again..


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> htfu said:
> 
> 
> > it may be better to get the smaller size, if you are ok with a bit more pain and maybe a slightly longer break-in period. could mean a better fit over the lifetime of the boots?
> ...


The reason he suggested the 12 over the 11.5 was because im going to japan in late jan/early feb and i wont have the chance to break them in plus i probably average about 10-15 days a year, tho should be getting about 20 days next year..
He also said of they so start to pack out, buy some shock absorbent foot soles and slide them in my boot to tighten the fit should they loosen..
Said if i were boarding a lot more, the 11.5s would be a no brainer..

But he said the same thing..
12s for early comfort 
11.5s for longterm

I tried them both on, 11.5s had a lot of pressure on my toes, almost to the point of bending but not quite..
So i can see they would be shit and long to break in but the end result would be worth it..
The 12s still had decent pressure on toes but comfortable.. certainly would make japan riding more pleasurable..

Hard 2 say, im stuck on my decision!!


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> While there are no snowboard boots specifically designed for narrow feet the Flow Talon is a great option for narrower feet if (it is a big if) you like a VERY stiff boot and do not cough at the price.


I see that recommendation occasionally but have to point out that the Talons are narrow-ish in the forefoot but *not* around the ankle and calf.

I have skinny calves and fairly narrow ankles. Was quite set on getting the Talons (loved everything about the features, materials/constructions, looks etc) but after trying them on no way. In particular the cuff (around the calf) was *way too wide* so that I would have needed shims from the get-go. Heel was also not particularly tight.

So Talons do not fit all-around narrow.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Tif said:


> i found the salomon range to run more narrow than any other brands. i ride the salomon ivy and find the str8jacket better than any other solution for heel hold (though still not as perfect for my feet).


Have you tried Ride Cadence? 
I've tried Burton, K2, Nidecker, Salomon and Deeluxe, but none of them was as narrow and heel locking as the Ride Cadence. Only boot I found where my narrow heels get a perfect hold w/o any tinkering with insoles or overtightening.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

neni said:


> Tif said:
> 
> 
> > i found the salomon range to run more narrow than any other brands. i ride the salomon ivy and find the str8jacket better than any other solution for heel hold (though still not as perfect for my feet).
> ...


Maybe you should try the nitro's as well..
Fit really snug on my skinny ankles!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Fiddsy said:


> Maybe you should try the nitro's as well..
> Fit really snug on my skinny ankles!


Thanks. Never seen any in a shop. Will keep my eyes open.


----------



## Tif (Aug 31, 2016)

i haven't tried any nitro boots before but ill keep that in mind next time i need a new pair.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Fiddsy said:


> But he said the same thing..
> 12s for early comfort
> 11.5s for longterm


Hi,

If your initial measurements are correct, that would not be my suggestion. Mine would be: don't consider size 12 (300 Mondo), commit to your Mondo size (29.5). Based on your measurements you are a very easy fit size 11.5 and are actually size 11 on one foot...and you have a narrow foot. 

In terms of narrow fit boots this is an imperfect area. You will be choosing from selections that were not designed as narrow and are not being sold as narrow. They are being sold to the whole spectrum of foot widths (very narrow to very wide) with no alternate widths available. Sadly, that are of width fit has not been addressed yet by any narrow specific products.

STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Fiddsy said:


> He measured my mondo at 294 and 296 which im actually more inclined to believe over my measurements but i may take the time to be very careful and measure again..


If that is correct then that would change things. Please post picture of your measurements.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Fiddsy said:
> 
> 
> > He measured my mondo at 294 and 296 which im actually more inclined to believe over my measurements but i may take the time to be very careful and measure again..
> ...


Thanks wiredsport,
Dont worry about it!
Just bought the 11.5s
I measured my foot twice this morning and got a mate to measure twice as well 2 be sure ahah
Im what my original measurement were
29/29.1 and 29.3/29.4
Thanks everyone for your help!
Also for those other dudes with narrow feet and ankles, highly suggest trying nitro boots, best fit ive tried so far..
Unfortunately didn't get to try wiredsports recommendation as cant find a retailer but very happy with the fit of the nitro team tls boot


----------

